# Is It Possible?



## tom_04 (Feb 17, 2009)

Wondering if this is possible to achieve

Right First of all,

*Stats*

Age: 20

Wieght: 13 stone

Body Fat: 10.8% (taken from BMI scales, not sure how accurate that will be)

Im training 3 to 4 days a week, doing as much as i can everytime

my diet is good im trying to eat as much as i can and as much good food as i can

im takin protien shakes and takin my multivitamins, fish oils etc everyday

im 3 weeks into a 8 week test and deca cycle

will it be possible for me to go from this



to a physique similar to Ollie B's .. in Four months?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

no


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

try 2-3 years


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

What gym do you train at in boro?


----------



## tom_04 (Feb 17, 2009)

im just at the x4 in the southlands

joining total fitness as soon as i can get the money


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

tom_04 said:


> Wondering if this is possible to achieve
> 
> Right First of all,
> 
> ...


Why would you want to look like Ollie anyways....? :lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Start running a grm of test and maybe 6-8 moths with hard work...


----------



## tom_04 (Feb 17, 2009)

would i need to be on the test for the full 6 month?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

but you are only joking max arent you....your advise to this lad is very different i am sure?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

tom_04 said:


> would i need to be on the test for the full 6 month?


dont do this

steroids are not the quick fix

train/eat/sleep

you are a way off needing test...especially a gram!!!


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Its alright in total fitness i've trained there a few times. If moneys an issue get yourself to steel city its a pretty good gym, theres lots of good people there to give you advice and its reasonable cheap- you can pay daily, weekly, monthly etc.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> but you are only joking max arent you....your advise to this lad is very different i am sure?


I was joking yes....You're not Joe so you can't run like that...

Just get you're diet sorted... try the Keto diet or have Paul or TT do one for you and work your a55 off in the gym bud. It won't happen overnight but you will see changes in your body and it will keep you going to the gym on a regular basis. It's hard work even with the juice bro


----------



## tom_04 (Feb 17, 2009)

thats why i was askin mate, there is no way i would go on a 6 month course of test lol, just wondering how long it will take for me to be in good shape, i probs wont be doing another course after this, im currently researching in how to train properly without steroids


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

so you are using steroids then?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

tom_04 said:


> thats why i was askin mate, there is no way i would go on a 6 month course of test lol, just wondering how long it will take for me to be in good shape, i probs wont be doing another course after this, im currently researching in how to train properly without steroids


I bet 65% of people have said they will just do one... Then they like the results and they want to do another. get you're diet sorted, start eating around 4,500 cals a day and do a 3 or 4 day split and the size will come.

Steroids are more of a finisher or for when you plateue than a kick start for training. :thumbup1:


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

Nothing comes quickly in this game mate just hard work,patience,sacrafice,consistency,patience,hard work n oh did i say patience.


----------



## tom_04 (Feb 17, 2009)

Robbo90 said:


> Its alright in total fitness i've trained there a few times. If moneys an issue get yourself to steel city its a pretty good gym, theres lots of good people there to give you advice and its reasonable cheap- you can pay daily, weekly, monthly etc.


cheers mate, my mate trains there, i will look into it to see about joining, i used to be a member at total fitness but wrapped it in after college, im trying to get student discount but they wont accept lol


----------



## tom_04 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> so you are using steroids then?


yes at the minute

250mg test

200mg deca

per week

thinking about wrappin it in tho, lots of people on here are advising me not to take them as im not ready

i agree totally, just im seeing the gains and want to be in good shape for my holidays

:confused1:


----------



## tom_04 (Feb 17, 2009)

MaxMuscle said:


> I bet 65% of people have said they will just do one... Then they like the results and they want to do another. get you're diet sorted, start eating around 4,500 cals a day and do a 3 or 4 day split and the size will come.
> 
> Steroids are more of a finisher or for when you plateue than a kick start for training. :thumbup1:


thanks for the advice mate, ill try taking in more calories per day and gettin my diet sorted, definately aiming for 4 days a week at the gym, much appreciated


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

you could get that in 3 months with right training and diet.

arent the 2 pics the same guy?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

tom_04 said:


> yes at the minute
> 
> 250mg test
> 
> ...


shame

you will prob stay using now and it was very premature to start

who ever sold them to you was irresponsible and prob only thinking of money

at least try to stick to safe advise sought here...and you will learn to use them safely


----------



## tom_04 (Feb 17, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> you could get that in 3 months with right training and diet.
> 
> arent the 2 pics the same guy?


that souns more like it, im just unsure if im training to much or too little, im reading up everyday but its kinda hard judging it,


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

post up your training and diet.

dont compare yourself to others

and if you dont believe you can do something you never will.

but yeah easily achievable in 3 months, ill prob get negged for that lol


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

BigDom86 said:


> you could get that in 3 months with right training and diet.
> 
> arent the 2 pics the same guy?


no you cant 

it wont happen


----------



## tom_04 (Feb 17, 2009)

lol cheers for that matey, i feel much more confident now, i will post up my training and diet i will log it for two weeks, and ask people to sort it out, cheers tho bud, much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

3 Months :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

why not? tell me why. the OP probably doesnt train right or eat right, so with this change it is easily achievable...

there is not a huge difference between the two pics...


----------



## tom_04 (Feb 17, 2009)

im guna sort my diet and training out and blast at it for 4 months and take another picture see if i can achieve what i want, i believe i can get somewhere near it and im guna try as hard as i can, why not?

cheers everyone for the advice by the way, its much better than all the bull**** you here in the gym and on the streets =)


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

why?

because he isnt big enough to start with

even with a cycle like he is on....it takes time to get that much mass...and it will just take longer than the mentioned time


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> why?
> 
> because he isnt big enough to start with
> 
> even with a cycle like he is on....it takes time to get that much mass...and it will just take longer than the mentioned time


lol ok mate ill agree to disagree but personally i must be looking at different pictures as i dont see much of a difference, except the 2nd one is probably with a "pump"


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

tom_04 said:


> im guna sort my diet and training out and blast at it for 4 months and take another picture see if i can achieve what i want, i believe i can get somewhere near it and im guna try as hard as i can, why not?
> 
> cheers everyone for the advice by the way, its much better than all the bull**** you here in the gym and on the streets =)


great attitude 

no one is aiming to dampen your enthusiasm....but you have to be realistic

i look forward to seeing your efforts


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

BigDom86 said:


> lol ok mate ill agree to disagree but personally i must be looking at different pictures as i dont see much of a difference, except the 2nd one is probably with a "pump"


the only way this would happen is if the op had been bigger before, and then had time off

then muscle memory would kick in

there is around 20-35lbs difference in the two physiques

look at the chest and trap thickness


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i agree on the traps. but not much else mate sorry.

i genuinely didnt read the first post just looked at the two pictures and i thought it was the same guy.,


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> the only way this would happen is if the op had been bigger before, and then had time off
> 
> then muscle memory would kick in
> 
> ...


Completely agree... :thumbup1:


----------



## tom_04 (Feb 17, 2009)

lol ye i know i just genuinely dont know how long it would take for me to get a decent physique, all i can do is try and try my hardest, if i keep at it, i will acheive what i set out to do, im learning everyday and hopefully this will in turn reduce the time it will take me to get bigger


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

tom_04 said:


> yes at the minute
> 
> 250mg test
> 
> ...


Then you are using them for the wrong reasons, IMO steroids should only be used when you've been training seriously for at least a year or two and your diet and training are spot on.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I wish that could be achieved in 3 months.


----------



## tom_04 (Feb 17, 2009)

ye i agree, i feel that after this course, i have a sensible enough head to not take anymore even tho the gains are noticeable, i just thought it would be the quickest and easiest option, i did look into it before i started the course but maybe i just never completely understood how to use them and when its appropriate, im just glad i joined the site for all the advice ive been given :thumbup1:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

the hardest thing about stopping steroids is that within a month of being clean again...you will be back to pretty much where you started....tempting you to start again

its hard to resist...especially if you have pier pressure at the gym


----------



## tom_04 (Feb 17, 2009)

ye i know i can see that, its just a matter of determination isnt it, i would much rather get to where i want to be, being clean and then take the steriods as a last resort to push me through the wall .. i can see where your coming from im just hoping at the time i will be able to see past it all


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

right lets get the [email protected] out the way...you will not achieve this transformation in 3months the development in the traps shoulders and chest is at least a stone of muscle if BigDom thinks this is easy he would be much bigger not a dig but true....

you need to sit down and write down everything you are eating right now then post it up in the gaining weight section so we can give advice, then make a post in the getting started section about your training as i can pretty much guarantee you will be over-training...

apply both of these when given the advice and you will begin to grow without steroids can i ask what the rush is?

your diet with change the look you will have in fact you could have the look of the pic you want to achieve but not as big....remember it is all in the illusion


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Well I must say I'm surprised at Paul and Jimmy's views, as I would expect that to be possible too, with respect to Ollie.

I'd be interested to know what Ollie's height and weight were in that shot for a comparison with the OP.

Having said that, my initial reaction was 'too early', but this forum recently suggests that most people are getting on gear almost straight away.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Honestly do be mistaken by the bad picture and the stupid sun glasses when he is obviously in a locker room, Ollie has a fair amount of muscle. This will take a normal trainer probably 2 years of really hard work and full on dedication to diet to achieve.

Now if your a genetic freak who knows, but your obviously not a genetic freak or you wouldnt ask this question rather you would sit back tuck into a curry and laugh how your putting on a few lb of muscle every month with no effort.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, beings that he has already started the cycle, lets just refine his diet and routine to suit what he is doing.

I have seen dudes gain before my eyes on gear.

I have seen dudes gain before my eyes natural.

I have seen dudes not gain anything in months, and even up to a year.

I have also seed dudes not gain on gear.

So many variables here.

It is good to have goals.

It is good to have direction.

But a good plan is a good plan.

Most dont gain alot in months.

Some gain alot with gear in months.

Bet money if you posted your diet and training, you would be better off than not posting your diet and training.

Young lads generally can gain well as hormones are raging......Yes gear will speed this process.

Are you too young for gear?.............Who knows..........

Are you pushing the envelope?..........who knows..........

If you want success then you need to post your diet and training............

Steroids do build muscle, this is well known.

Are you ready? Who knows..........lol

Will they help?................Sure

Is it what you are looking for?........................Id suspect that you need to do some soul searching here.

Back side of all this is you will crash and ask for advice to make you feel better when this could all of what could have been avoided.

Mature muscle takes time.

Depending on the person much time....


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

sorry paul we must be looking at different pictures as i only see a slight difference. i agree with ba baraccus.

also isnt is possible to put a stone of lean muscle on in 3 months with aas?? im sure it was nibbsey or someone who put on 3 stone!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

MaxMuscle said:


> Why would you want to look like Ollie anyways....? :lol:


Because I look so fcuking sexy  . Tom reps mate. I feel honoured! :thumb:


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

^^ LOL... :lol:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> Well I must say I'm surprised at Paul and Jimmy's views, as I would expect that to be possible too, with respect to Ollie.
> 
> I'd be interested to know what *Ollie's height and weight* were in that shot for a comparison with the OP.
> 
> Having said that, my initial reaction was 'too early', but this forum recently suggests that most people are getting on gear almost straight away.


5ft 9

13st 4lbs


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> sorry paul we must be looking at different pictures as i only see a slight difference. i agree with ba baraccus.
> 
> also isnt is possible to put a stone of lean muscle on in 3 months with aas?? im sure it was nibbsey or someone who put on 3 stone!


 A stone of lean muscle meaning if you dieted down lost all the extra water and glycogen you would be 14lb heavier? Perhaps if you got every spot on and reacted well to the drugs,however, keeping it after the cycle is another question unless your smart and just stay on so you never have to find out:lol:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Con said:


> Honestly do be mistaken by the bad picture and the *stupid sun glasses* when he is obviously in a locker room, Ollie has a fair amount of muscle. This will take a normal trainer probably 2 years of really hard work and full on dedication to diet to achieve.
> 
> Now if your a genetic freak who knows, but your obviously not a genetic freak or you wouldnt ask this question rather you would sit back tuck into a curry and laugh how your putting on a few lb of muscle every month with no effort.


Oi! Them ray bans cost me a bomb mate. Thats a picture of me in Dubai! Only shot i had at the time when i started my journal that picture was taken in Sept 08.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

It looks like Ollie got his own fan club now.

Im in!!!...please dont ask me wear the ray bans or an ****nal shirt though. 

But apart from that im joining up.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Is this a club? Im in


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Big Dom. This is another picture taken at the same time. Still think he can do it in 3 months


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn, you are a handsome guy Olly.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

^^^ You looking at the same photo as me Hacks??

:wub: ya really Ollie


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> ^^^ You looking at the same photo as me Hacks??
> 
> :wub: ya really Ollie


:laugh: I love ya all! :thumb:


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

i think he could get close... not sure if uk-m is ready for another ollie physique tho.. :lol:


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

I dont think you'll get that big in 3-4 months. Look at the second pic. However with the water retention you will most probs get off that course, you will put a bit of size on in that time. How much of it is lean muscle is another matter. But to get that to that size with that bodyfat I dont persoanlly think its possible but who knows.

Dotn concetrate on other peoples physiques anyway, concentrate on your own.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

shorty said:


> i think he could get close... not sure if uk-m is ready for another ollie physique tho.. :lol:


Aint gonna happen. im one in a million like Ronnie Coleman :whistling:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

looking better in the second pic mate. im saying no more on durations or how big people can get as its all individual


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

read through this thread and am confused as to how some posters cannot distinguish the difference in physiques. CLEARLY Olie has alot more muscle mass on his frame than the op....


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

i think they have just realised after i posted the 2nd picture. the 1st one dont do any justice


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

going from the 1st pic i didnt see much. but yes with the 2nd pic there is definitely a difference


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> going from the 1st pic i didnt see much. but yes with the 2nd pic there is definitely a difference


Going from the first pic or the second pic there is a huge difference in physiques. Looking at the first pic it is easy to see that Olie has much more muscle in his 1)chest 2)traps 3)delts 4) arms


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

The op could maybe get close to ollie....In terms of mass he he eated like a hulk.

Wouldnt get no definition tho.

all depends on the individual


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> i think they have just realised after i posted the 2nd picture. the 1st one dont do any justice


Agree you look bigger in the second pic even if you are flexing. And no way could you reach the same level as Ollie in that amount of time.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

lol

i didnt realise the pic was a member...i thought it was some pic taken off the net of a boy band rapper or something!!

i honestly thought it was his pop hero physique.....

ollie...you should try out x factor dude


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

tothose who think hecan get close to ollie's physique (and this is meant in no dis respect in any way)

he wont

unless like con said, he has a genetic gift....or muscle memory from past training (which i think neither is the case)

the op will need to put on around 25lbs to get close to this

there is no point in comparing lbm amd hight of these two guys as it still wont give a true guide....he needs a few years under his belt of training, eating and sleeping

end of...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> Big Dom. This is another picture taken at the same time. Still think he can do it in 3 months


Ollie- I have to give it to you, you can pull off the aviators. Not namy can bro... I was just messing with ya. you look good in the pics. Got any updated ones:thumbup1:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> lol
> 
> i didnt realise the pic was a member...i thought it was some pic taken off the net of a boy band rapper or something!!
> 
> ...


*Im a sh1t singer mate. :laugh:*



MaxMuscle said:


> Ollie- I have to give it to you, you can pull off the aviators. Not namy can bro... I was just messing with ya. you look good in the pics. Got any updated ones:thumbup1:


If you want updated pics mate. Check my journal. Look like a fat bastard now


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Tom just crack on and see were you can get to mate. If your thread dont inspire you now nothing will lol. I think you can get close lol. Im hoping to gain a good bit of weight in a short time althow there aint no rush for me just gonna see what i can do. Interesting thread subscribed


----------

